# ideal drive for a light trike?



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

Take a look at this Trike.
http://www.rqriley.com/xr3.htm
It uses a 23hp diesel kaboda tractor to drive the front wheels through a VW transaxle and an 8" ADC motor @120v to drive the rear wheel. Its supposed to get 125mpg on diesel power alone and 40mi range on electric alone.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I am familiar with that one, its nice, but 2 to 3 times my goal weight.

mine would be more of a cross between this: http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/05/11/john-trike_1_Q8HIF_69.jpg

And this: http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/09/24/myers-motors-nmg2_JhpPz_5965.jpg


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

to meet your weight goal (>750lbs?) you could look at a strechd version of this. http://www.bugev.net/BugE_specs.htm


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

With that lofty of a mileage goal you would need to be able to disconnect the electric drive from the system when its not doing anything . Other wise that put a good dent on your mileage.


----------

